# Hello from Tennessee



## Asmileforonlyyou (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello there 

My name's Johna and I live in West TN, USA. I am 21 and about to graduate with my bachelors. I work as a deputy sheriff for my local county sheriff's department.

I am new to mice. I was a gerbil breeder for a couple years. I have had 4 female mice for about 3 days now. They were bought at my local petco. While buying them, I realized a black male (looked like Tully) was in the females cage (oops?), so I'm just going to assume all 4 of my girls are pregnant to avoid any surprises.

I've guessed at the colors but if anyone could tell me, I'd love to be sure!

The white one is Lannister, brown one is Stark, black one is Tully, and gray one is Arryn. (any Game of Thrones fans?? haha).

Lannister, Tully, & Arryn









Arryn & Stark


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

hi and welcome 

I'd say Lannister is a PEW (pink eyed white), Stark looks agouti, Tully is black (no surprise here ^^) and Arryn looks blue.

Just one point of concern: Your wheel doesn't look safe to me.
Especially if they use it together, one could get her tail/leg caught between the blue and yellow metal part of the suspension.
i would exchange that and rather use a wodent wheel, a silent spinner or a flying saucer. (or any other similar product)

I can't wait for the first babypictures, should your does be pregnant


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

HELLO FROM THE UK


----------



## Asmileforonlyyou (Apr 8, 2012)

They have a new wheel now, that was just all i had the first night I got them (the pics were from the first night). It's a mesh looking wheel like the big purple one (which I left in there too since Stark took a liking to making herself do flips on it oddly...)
Thanks for the color IDs, thats exactly what I was thinking for them  Stark and Lannister are getting bigger bellies and its looks like maybe Tully and Arryn too but not sure yet. Definitely will post pics when i have babies  And i'll need name ideas! haha.

Any idea of what a black male and those 4 colors could make? I know its hard to tell not knowing what their parents were but just curious.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, black and black will get you more black.
Agouti and black will for sure get you agouti.
The albino could carry ANYTHING under there, so it's a grab.
I don't know what blue and black makes.

If the buck came from related stock, he (and any of the girls) could be carrying matching recessive (hidden) traits, and you could literally end up with anything for colors. You will be able to see black eyes (BE) vs pink eyes (PE) from day one, and by day three you can tell patterns in the BEs. Agouti and black will also color in shades different, but so will any of the other BEs that could be hidden. Age will also give them different rates of color, as will nutrition (runts will be lighter, fur later).

Oh yeah, welcome to the forum! Also, your Black, does she have ruffly fur like that in real life, or is it just the picture?


----------



## Asmileforonlyyou (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I used to be a gerbil breeder and my research shows the color traits and offspring patterns are almost identical so its helping me understand mice coloring much quicker thankfully!

And the black doe is smooth furred, i guess she was ruffled from the others in that picture haha. 
I know they are all pretty "standard" colors for the US but I loves them


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Blue and black will get you more black, unless the black carries blue, in which case you get some black and some blue.

Also, greetings from NW Arkansas! I occasionally travel to NE Arkansas (not far from Memphis). Glad to see more Southerners about the forum.


----------

